# Java Browsergame



## lele (28. Jan 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin noch fortgeschrittener Anfänger und habe bisher aber noch für keine server was geschriben.

Ich möchte ein browsergame wie z.B. grepolis schreiben (wenigstens mit geringen Funktionsumfang...).

Im Browser wird ein Java-applet laufen (ja, ich habe mirs überlegt^^).

Ich bin noch in der "Planungsphase" , scheitere aber schon am ersten Problem, da ich mich bisher damit noch nicht beschäftigen musste. Nämlich wie ich meine Daten speichere. Ich shcätze mal hier muss man dann eine Datenbank verwenden. Aber welche??

Es soll ein RTS werden.

Ich werd ganz sicher noch auf weiter "Probleme" stoßen, die werd ich einfach reinschreiben.

Freu mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## irgendjemand (28. Jan 2012)

zieh dir dazu mal meinen sammel-thread rein

http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-mu.../130265-logik-engine-fuer-echtzeit-spiel.html

btw : ich bin bereits am programmieren der server-engine ... vllt können wir ja ein gemeinsames projekt machen


----------



## lele (28. Jan 2012)

ich kann dir keine pn schreiben, ka warum, bin erst seit heut angemeldet.

ein sehr interresanter thread. Ich weiß leider nicht inwieweit sich unsere ideen für ein browsergame unterscheiden.


----------



## irgendjemand (28. Jan 2012)

PN geht nich da ich hier nicht gereggt bin ..

aber icq geht : 345-169-219 ..

was die ideen angeht : ich bin eigentlich für alles offen ...


----------



## lele (28. Jan 2012)

ich mag icq nicht und benutzte es nicht...


----------



## irgendjemand (28. Jan 2012)

gut .. schlag was anderes vor ... msn , skype , steam ... hab vieles im angebot ...

aber bitte versuche nicht FaceBook oder wie der rest der konsorten heißt ... weil bevor ich mich mit der ganzen welt anfreunde behalte ich mir dann doch das recht vor zu entscheiden wer was über mich wissen darf xD


alternativ : behalte mal meinen anderen thread im auge ... wenn alles gut geht werd ich dort morgen gegen mittag / frühen nachmittag die erste lauffähige engine posten *falls es vom zeichenlimit hinkommt*

natürlich wird diese dann allen zur verfügung gestellt und wer fragen hat kann diese gerne stellen ..

vielleicht helfe ich dir so ja indierekt bei dem weiter zu kommen wo du gerade stehst ...


----------



## lele (28. Jan 2012)

skype: leanderku

bin am gedanken machen....hab noch nichmla nagefangen zu programmieren.


----------



## irgendjemand (28. Jan 2012)

kk .. invite ist raus


----------



## Helgon (29. Jan 2012)

Spricht etwas gegen MySQL?!


----------



## irgendjemand (29. Jan 2012)

@Helgon
ist zumindest eine der verbreitesten db-server ...

ich denke das TO aber in einem anderen sinn probleme damit hat : nämlich der "logik-schicht" auf dem server welche 1) die verbindung zur datenbank abwickelt 2) für die clients eine zentrale kontrolleinheit darstellt und 3) alles unter ein ander synchron hält ...

ich selbst bin grade beim implementieren des "POLLs" ... also dem anfordern aktueller daten sowie eventueller berechnungen ... da war die implementierung der "events" sehr einfach : bei anfrage vom client einfach prüfen ob request gültig ist und dann event in die tabelle eintragen ... der rest soll dann wieder vom dann ausgelösten poll-thread erledigt werden der vom client dierekt danach losgetreten wird und alles aktualisiert ...

auch wenn PVP bei mir geplant ist bin ich noch lange nicht so weit ...
auch ob ich es bis heute mittag schaffe ist noch fragwürdig ... aber ich denke das ich das schaffe *wobei der code bis jetzt schon sehr grausam ist und auch nur der server existiert *client wird mit telnet simuliert xD*


----------



## Manello (1. Feb 2012)

ich hätte lust dir zu helfen, da ich zur zeit
eine beschäftigung suche.
meine infos habe ich dir per pm zugeschickt

Freue mich auf antwort


----------



## HimBromBeere (1. Feb 2012)

> 345-169-219 ..





> behalte ich mir dann doch das recht vor zu entscheiden wer was über mich wissen darf xD


Das geflügelte neudeutsche Wort Social Engeneering ist dir ein Begriff? Schön, denn mit dieser Angabe in Verbindung mit 





> msn , skype , steam


ist diese Angabe mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Evil-Devil (1. Feb 2012)

OMG, knuddels >.<


----------



## irgendjemand (2. Feb 2012)

HimBromBeere hat gesagt.:


> Das geflügelte neudeutsche Wort Social Engeneering ist dir ein Begriff? Schön, denn mit dieser Angabe in Verbindung mit
> ist diese Angabe mehr als ausreichend



sorry ... ich habe zwar alle diese dienste ... jedoch stehen in den dortigen profilen keine persönlichen angaben *lediglich das was ich selbst reingesetzt habe* ...

und da das ganze großteil ziemlich bullshit ist ... who cares ...

btw : wenn wer meint mich über einen dieser dienste zu stressen -> block ... da bin ich schwerz- und kompromiss-los ... *auch wenn sich dadurch meine sperr-listen bereits auf je über 200 entries gestacked haben*


btw zum thema : sitze gerade noch fieberhaft an meiner engine ... gibt noch n paar probleme zu lösen

@TO
ich hab dich in skype geblockt weil ich mich von dir nicht für dumm verkaufen lasse ...
ich weis sehr wohl wie solche browsergames aufgebaut sind und wie sie arbeiten ... aber du da ja was mit java machen willst spielt das eher eine nebenrolle ...
und da deine art war nach dem motto : kein plan ? ... ähm jo ... das muss ich mir nich geben ... > BLOCK
ich habe lediglich versucht dir klar zu machen das man sowas nicht von 0 auf 100 in java umsetzen kann ... und das ich mich atm mit einer server-engine befasse ... da haben JavaScript , HTML und CSS nichts zu suchen ... allerhöchstens deine anspielung auf ein PHP-backend hab ich noch durchgehen lassen ...


----------



## HimBromBeere (2. Feb 2012)

Wow, irgendjemand hat sich sich nun endlich doch noch angemeldet... nach so vielen Beiträgen:toll:

Btw: Ich hab nicht vor deine sozialen Netzwerke zu durchforsten, dafür bin ich viel zu faul. 
Daher, alles Gute beim Bau deines Spieles...

EDIT: Für´s Anmelden gibt´s ´nen Daumen (was hier ja soviel wie "Danke" heißt... ich fände Daumen viel lustiger)


----------



## anonymuss (2. Feb 2012)

HimBromBeere hat gesagt.:


> Das geflügelte neudeutsche Wort Social Engeneering ist dir ein Begriff?



Lol, das ganze ist zwar höchst ironisch, aber nichtsdestotrotz kann man mit der nummer jetzt auch nicht viel mehr Infos erhalten, als das, was man eh schon aus seinen Beiträgen herauslesen konnte ;-)



			
				Knuddels hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alter:  20
> Stadt:  MAGDEBURG
> Land:  SCHWARZ  ROT GOLD NiE GEWOLLT
> Hobbys:  CHiLLeN
> Job: AZUBi


----------

